# Ok yall, I need to know something.



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am an avid 3D and hunter, but I am really liking the sound of field archery. I know very little about it. I will have my bow all set up and ready to rock by the end of summer. My question is what is a decent score to shoot if your gonna compete. I'm not talkin about winning, just not gettin laughed at. I'm shootin freestyle men's open. I would like to know scores from the field, Hunter, and animal rounds. Thanks yall.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

On a local level anything better than 520 is respectable for field/hunter, 545+ probably puts you in the upper echelon of shooters.

At the national level its going to take 555+ scores for field/hunter to have a chance at the title...

This is of course in the amateur division..

If you're not shooting that well yet, show up anyway. The best way to get better is to show up and learn from the guys who are shooting well. There are a lot of subtle tricks you can learn, and field archers in general are always willing to share what they know.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

psargeant - I'm thinking about doing more field archery than 3D next year just to see how I like it. I notice you aren't too far from me. Is there a website that I can go to that will have a schedule of all the field and FITA events in VA and NC? I can usually find a 3D shoot going on somewhere close every weekend on shootarchery.com, but they don't list many field tournaments.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

We have the NC schedule posted at ncfaa-archery.org. We have a shoot somewhere almost every weekend. We'd love to have you come join us. You are welcome any weekend you feel like making the trip.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I see Stick and Wheel has a tournament this weekend. If I can get my bow setup I may try to make that. How long does it normally take to shoot a 28 target field round and could I possibly be put with a group that wouldn't mind someone shooting their first field round?

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

archerytech78 said:


> I am an avid 3D and hunter, but I am really liking the sound of field archery. I know very little about it. I will have my bow all set up and ready to rock by the end of summer. My question is what is a decent score to shoot if your gonna compete. I'm not talkin about winning, just not gettin laughed at. I'm shootin freestyle men's open. I would like to know scores from the field, Hunter, and animal rounds. Thanks yall.


Guarantee you won't get laughed at on a field range---not for your shooting anyway. Field is more about competing with yourself than competing against the others in your class. If you shoot like dirt and win, you won't be happy; if you shoot your best and lose, you'll be smiling. Try it and you'll love it.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You should be done somewhere around the 4 hr mark. I've shot rounds quicker and some slower. It really depends on who you are shooting with sometimes. 

Getting put in a group that doesn't mind new folks is easy. I don't really think anybody here in NC would have a problem with it. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

You see my son is only 7 and you can't really compete unfilled your 9 in big 3D tournaments. This would give him an opportunity to compete a little sooner and he loves shootin a lot of arrows so a field round is perfect. Sometimes when we are done with a round of 3D it seems as tho we are both just warning up. He has been shootin for 3 years now and he can beat most of the men we take. I'm kinda exited to see him shoot at something where he can see the bullseye it should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerytech78 said:


> You see my son is only 7 and you can't really compete unfilled your 9 in big 3D tournaments. This would give him an opportunity to compete a little sooner and he loves shootin a lot of arrows so a field round is perfect. Sometimes when we are done with a round of 3D it seems as tho we are both just warning up. He has been shootin for 3 years now and he can beat most of the men we take. I'm kinda exited to see him shoot at something where he can see the bullseye it should be pretty awesome.


Field sounds like the right place for you guys then. Lots of arrows to be shot. I made the switch from 3D to Field about 3 years ago and I wish I had done so sooner.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> Thanks for the info. I see Stick and Wheel has a tournament this weekend. If I can get my bow setup I may try to make that. How long does it normally take to shoot a 28 target field round and could I possibly be put with a group that wouldn't mind someone shooting their first field round?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread.


Stick and Wheel is my home club, and the range there is my design. I will be there Saturday, come on out, introduce yourself, and you can shoot with me, I'll be happy to show you the ropes.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

TNMAN said:


> Guarantee you won't get laughed at on a field range---not for your shooting anyway. Field is more about competing with yourself than competing against the others in your class. If you shoot like dirt and win, you won't be happy; if you shoot your best and lose, you'll be smiling. Try it and you'll love it.


you got that right but field guys are a crazy bunch I should know cause one in my group tried to shoot me


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

archerytech78 said:


> I am an avid 3D and hunter, but I am really liking the sound of field archery. I know very little about it. I will have my bow all set up and ready to rock by the end of summer. My question is what is a decent score to shoot if your gonna compete. I'm not talkin about winning, just not gettin laughed at. I'm shootin freestyle men's open. I would like to know scores from the field, Hunter, and animal rounds. Thanks yall.


 go for it you wont regret it field is alot more fun than 3d. I shot my first offical field round last weekend and now Im signed up to shoot PSAA states in a couple weeks.shoot paper and piss on foam


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> go for it you wont regret it field is alot more fun than 3d. I shot my first offical field round last weekend and now Im signed up to shoot PSAA states in a couple weeks.shoot paper and piss on foam


isnt that what we've been sayin for years?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> go for it you wont regret it field is alot more fun than 3d. I shot my first offical field round last weekend and now Im signed up to shoot PSAA states in a couple weeks.shoot paper and piss on foam


Easy Treeman,
Nothing wrong with shooting spongeBob every now and then, It makes for a nice change of pace. Field Archery is for sure more about actual archery but being good at 3D or Field takes commitment. 
NFAA members also shoot 3D events as NFAA 3D tournaments. We need to try to have the welcome matt out at all archery venues, and not try to act as if on is superior to the other. (even though one is) :wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> Easy Treeman,
> Nothing wrong with shooting spongeBob every now and then, It makes for a nice change of pace. Field Archery is for sure more about actual archery but being good at 3D or Field takes commitment.
> NFAA members also shoot 3D events as NFAA 3D tournaments. We need to try to have the welcome matt out at all archery venues, and not try to act as if on is superior to the other. (even though one is) :wink:


 i know i was being sacrastic. You know I have enjoyed 3d before seeing we have shot together.I have to say it was alot more fun this last weekend now i just need to get some skinny arrows and turn the poundage down before mechanicsburg in a couple weeks.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> isnt that what we've been sayin for years?


yes it is and i was too stubborn to listen imagine that. My wife even wants to get a bow and shoot now.


----------



## 2little2late (Dec 25, 2006)

Do yourself a favor. Do not wait to get started. I never shot field until I was in my mid-fifties. (Unfortunately, I didn't shoot much of anything else before then either.) What a shame. It is by far my favorite venue.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

archerytech78 said:


> You see my son is only 7 and you can't really compete unfilled your 9 in big 3D tournaments. This would give him an opportunity to compete a little sooner and he loves shootin a lot of arrows so a field round is perfect. Sometimes when we are done with a round of 3D it seems as tho we are both just warning up. He has been shootin for 3 years now and he can beat most of the men we take. I'm kinda exited to see him shoot at something where he can see the bullseye it should be pretty awesome.


Then here is what you are going to love the most - you and your boy can shoot the same tournament in the same group! At the State MAA Field and Hunter we had at the beginning of July this year, she shot with adults both days and had a ton of fun. The adults would shoot their distances and then the whole group would move up and let her shoot her cub distances - and then the adults are RUTHLESS with the "HA! YOU GOT BEAT BY A LITTLE RECURVE GIRL!!"

Proudest moment of that weekend was when the group (she was in a group of five) let her pick her position for shooting. She picked the same lane as a decent compound shooter and after the first end the group asked her if she could go on the lane with the barebow shooter so she wouldn't wreck their arrows.

Anyway, you guys will have a lot of fun shooting together - I have a lot of fun with my daughter and I just walk with her


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

MrKrabs said:


> Thanks for the info. I see Stick and Wheel has a tournament this weekend. If I can get my bow setup I may try to make that. How long does it normally take to shoot a 28 target field round and could I possibly be put with a group that wouldn't mind someone shooting their first field round?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread.


Ben hit me on fb when you wanna shoot. We got a state shoot the 18th. That would be a good place to learn


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Ben hit me on fb when you wanna shoot. We got a state shoot the 18th. That would be a good place to learn


Thanks Brad. I'm always up for shooting. I should be at Stick and Wheel on Saturday since I'm going to be down that way. I'll plan on the VFAA state shoot as well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> Thanks Brad. I'm always up for shooting. I should be at Stick and Wheel on Saturday since I'm going to be down that way. I'll plan on the VFAA state shoot as well.


Drag that no x shooting, losing to Dougie Williams bum with you...:tongue: you know I'm just kidding right Brad...? Dougie used to hand me my :bartstush: every year at the NYFAB states...

I'll see you Saturday then Mr. Krabs look me up and I'll make sure you get with some guys who will show you the ropes.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Drag that no x shooting, losing to Dougie Williams bum with you...:tongue: you know I'm just kidding right Brad...? Dougie used to hand me my :bartstush: every year at the NYFAB states...
> 
> I'll see you Saturday then Mr. Krabs look me up and I'll make sure you get with some guys who will show you the ropes.


I'm expecting one of you to show me how to stay at least in the same ballpark as Brad. I'll be heading to Sherwood after work today and tomorrow to try to get my bow close to ready so I'll see you Saturday.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> I'm expecting one of you to show me how to stay at least in the same ballpark as Brad. I'll be heading to Sherwood after work today and tomorrow to try to get my bow close to ready so I'll see you Saturday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben


It won't be me.

Brad currently holds the course record at S+W with something like a 556. Thats about 30 pts. better than my best round there. He's a machine, no doubt about it...


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

archerytech,

520 would be doing very well at our new course. We've only been shooting it about 6 weeks and still have a lot to learn. A lot of though and everyone that shoots it loves it! I'm not sure where you plan to shoot field at, I thought the closest two courses (besides ours now in Kalamazoo) were Muskegon and Lansing... Anyway we are running a fun league on Tuesday nights starting at 6pm, the cost is $5 for a 14 target round. I invite you to come on out and try it. (see signature line)

We are also having a pop-up 3d shoot this weekend (Aug 4th and 5th) but this is the field section... :0)


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> It won't be me.
> 
> Brad currently holds the course record at S+W with something like a 556. Thats about 30 pts. better than my best round there. He's a machine, no doubt about it...


Its a 558 pat. And my best round ever. I won't be there sat. Gonna take a lil breather after a week at nationals


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Its a 558 pat. And my best round ever. I won't be there sat. Gonna take a lil breather after a week at nationals


I'm just hoping to break 500. 

Today is the first day I've really got to shoot the pro fields out of my Vantage Elite + and I'll have to say they seem to like each other. A little more tweaking tomorrow and I should be good to go.


----------



## archerytech78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Benzy,are y'all part of the tribe because my wife is potowatomi. Oh and I'll be shooting a Isaac Walton course in south bend in mostly.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Its a 558 pat. And my best round ever. I won't be there sat. Gonna take a lil breather after a week at nationals


Sorry brad...I know those 2 points are the toughest ones to get. I had typed 558 in, then second guessed myself. Good shooting at nationals BTW...you probably deserve the breather...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Sorry brad...I know those 2 points are the toughest ones to get. I had typed 558 in, then second guessed myself. Good shooting at nationals BTW...you probably deserve the breather...


way to go sarge lolllllllllllllll


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

at78, Not that I'm aware of. I don't know if there was any connection in 1947 when the club started, but I doubt it. The invitation stands if you change your mind...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> way to go sarge lolllllllllllllll


I'm definitely good at sticking my foot in my mouth...

You moved to PA? No wonder I haven't seen you around...but at least you're finally seeing the light...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I'm definitely good at sticking my foot in my mouth...
> 
> You moved to PA? No wonder I haven't seen you around...but at least you're finally seeing the light...


YES I moved to PA a about 1 1/2 yrs ago. I wish I would have got into shooting field along time ago even shooting spots on a league last night foam is a thing of the past. I am hopping to have my wife shooting before the next league starts.
hope all is good with you


----------

